# Some of my pets (picture heavy)



## psych0angel (Jul 6, 2009)

Here are some pics of my pets

Some of my hamsters will get pics of the others when they have woken up lol

Paige male syrian hamster









Peaches female syrian hamster









Froufrou female syrian hamster









Panda male syrian hamster









Peanut female syrian hamster









Peanut and Panda`s baby i havent named her yet









Paddy male winter white russian









Here are my rabbits

Petra female english giant baby









Thumper male english giant baby









Cottontail female english giant baby









Kiko male english rabbit









Bella female english rabbit with babies









couple of pics of Bella`s babies


















Psycho female english rabbit with babies









Couple of pics of psycho`s babies


















Flopsy female english x lionhead rabbit


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Your animals are all lovely, Peanut looks like one of my Syrians (Angel)


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

You have some very beautiful pets there. I love the baby bunnies!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

beautiful pics, love the the rabbits


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww they are all so cute! The hamsters all look really big.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Awwww they are all Gorgeous xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are all gorgeous, especially Panda  lovely markings. What cages are they in? They look very small.


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Your animals are all lovely, Peanut looks like one of my Syrians (Angel)


aww i love hams cant wait to get mine 
is the 'golden' colouring quite an easy colour to get hold of, i love it so much


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww, they are sooo cute.
But I want to steal Panda.
I love hamsters in that colour, my complete fave lol.
x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gracieee! said:


> aww i love hams cant wait to get mine
> is the 'golden' colouring quite an easy colour to get hold of, i love it so much


No sorry, Angel is one of a kind, only joking I think it is one of the more common colours but we don't tell her that.


----------



## Gracieee! (Aug 16, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> No sorry, Angel is one of a kind, only joking I think it is one of the more common colours but we don't tell her that.


awww damn it lol jks  
she loooks ADORABLE!! 
the sweetness is too much ahhh! jks


----------

